# Re: Sink or Swim Fitness/Reality TV Mystery Bargain BookBub Read Today



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

My new mystery novel *Sink or Swim* is now available on Kindle. The e-book version is priced at $2.99. The book is scheduled to be reviewed in the January issue of _Library Journal._



Here is a description: How do you change the channel when reality TV turns to murder? Personal trainer Cassidy Novak has gained fame for starring on a hit reality show. Not only does she lose and have to walk the plank, but upon returning home, Cassidy discovers she is being stalked. As her former competitors get killed off, Cassidy refuses to play by the stalker's bizarre rules. She's also being shadowed by photographer Zach Gallagher, who has been assigned to capture her personal moments for the local newspaper. She wants to trust Zach, but fears he may not be as nice as he seems. When the stalker forces a showdown, Cassidy must walk the plank again - this time for her life.

*Endorsements and Reviews:*

"Being on a hit reality show not once, but three times, made _Sink or Swim _really hit home for me&#8230; It was an easy read and extremely well written&#8230; I would love to see it come out as a movie one day!"
- *Stephenie LaGrossa*, owner of GiGi Restaurant & Lounge, Philadelphia PA, Television personality and fan favorite _Survivor: Palau, Guatemala, Heroes vs. Villains_

"After being on a reality show, _Big Brother 10_ on CBS and Showtime, reading Sink or Swim made me feel like I was Cassidy. People don't ever know what happens behind the scenes. I thought it was a great read and kept me in suspense."
- *Michelle Costa*, contestant_ Big Brother 10_

"I thought it was a very interesting read. Not too many people will ever really know all that happens behind the scenes unless you've worked on reality TV shows or been a contestant. So much takes place that's indescribable especially where travel is involved. I thought the author did a great job in giving the behind-the-scenes of the process, and various scenarios that reality TV stars may experience - during and after they've appeared on air."
- *Shawne Morgan*, contestant CBS's _The Amazing Race 16_, Entrepreneur

"Once again author Stacy Juba has penned a novel that is definitely not going to sink, it will do more than just swim: It will rise to the top with no lifeboats needed. Read this outstanding second novel by the author of _Twenty Five Years Ago Today_ to find out what happens to Cassidy. Walking the plank is dangerous and sinking to the bottom even more."
- *Fran Lewis*, _Bookpleasures.com_

I hope readers will enjoy the book! You can find an excerpt, book trailer and discussion questions on my web site, http://www.stacyjuba.com/blog/ .


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Love the cover! Having already read 'Twenty-Five Years Ago Today' I'm looking forward to this one!!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

A review in LJ? Impressive, Stacy!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! I'm anxious to see the LJ review. By the way, my other mystery novel *Twenty-Five Years Ago Today * is also being discounted to 99 cents through Jan. 2, in an effort to get the word out about both books. Both ebooks contain bonus material at the end.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

This is a great read! You don't have to be a fan of reality shows to love this book. (I'm not.) It's an excellent mystery that kept me guessing right to the end. Truly entertaining!

Can't wait for your next one, Stacy!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for pointing that out, Darcia, about not having to be a fan of reality shows to enjoy the book. One mystery reviewer wouldn't read the book as she said she hates reality shows, but actually, the show is just the hook for the mystery and the crime - which is the main character Cassidy being stalked and one of her former competitors being murdered.  By chapter 3, Cassidy is back to her normal life as a personal trainer - there are many more health club scenes than reality show scenes. But the book does explore this whole fascination that our culture has with putting regular people into this spotlight and takes a look at the motives of why Cassidy put herself in that position. She really isn't looking for fame or notoriety. What she wants is money to start her own chain of fitness centers, as she is very ambitious but is still paying off her college loans.  Unfortunately, she didn't win the show so all she got out of the deal was a stalker!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Stacy, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

My character, personal trainer and reality show celeb Cassidy Novak from _Sink or Swim _, is getting her hair cut by Skye Summers, the burned out hairdresser from Darcia Helle's novel _The Cutting Edge_ in this special crossover scene on Darcia's blog _A Word Please_. Stop by and gossip in the hair salon with these feisty ladies as they have a lull before having to fight off murderers...

http://quietfurybooks.com/blog/2011/01/sink-or-swim-with-stacy-juba/


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I enjoyed reading that blog post, Stacy    Such an original idea!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

That may be an interview, but it reads more like a scene, Stacy. Nicely done!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for checking it out, Susan and Maria!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Don't forget to send any links of interviews, guest blog posts, and/or giveaways to the gang at West of Mars Win a Book, doll. You know I'll make sure they get up.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks interesting Stacy, can't wait till I get my kindle so I can read it.

Mel


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Mel. I like your cover! I just did this interview on my blog yesterday with my _Sink or Swim_ heroine Cassidy Novak, as part of a mock season of _Sink or Swim_ that I'm holding with literary characters as contestants. Although she's a health nut and personal trainer, the interview tells about her secret weakness for Devil Dogs. 
http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2011/01/08/sink-or-swim-6-meet-cassidy-novak/


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I loved that blog feature, Stacy! Devil Dogs bring back such great memories. Then I studied natural health and nutrition - and I learned what was really in those Devil Dogs.    Sometimes too much knowledge is not a good thing.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I used to have a Suzie Q or a Devil Dog every day in my school lunch when I was a kid - with potato chips and a peanut butter sandwich. That was before everyone knew about cholesterol! And those little individually wrapped snack cakes that come in pairs with cream in the middle. They change the look and shape of them depending on the holiday or time of year...i.e. hearts for Valentine's Day. (actually, I think I might have mentioned those cakes in Sink or Swim, come to think of it.) Now I walk past them longingly in the grocery store. Ignorance sure was bliss!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Hostess Cupcakes. Or Twinkies. Heck, I'll still grab a fruit pie once a year... 

Man, you guys are bad for my waistline... you KNOW where I'm headed now...


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't even get me started on Hostess Cupcakes! While I'm here, just wanted to share a link to a stop on my _Sink or Swim _blog tour, where I talk about another joy in life - the joy of writing. I did a guest post at _Motherhoo_t and discussed how visiting a second grade classroom for an author visit and helping the kids to create little adjective books reminded me about the joy of discovering writing for the first time. Sometimes with all of the drudgeries of book promotion, it's easy to forget about what drew me to writing in the first place. http://motherhoot.com/blog1/?p=2165


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I remember Stephanie from Survivor (most men did). How did you get her to read your book?


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Mark, I went to her web site and saw that she had a publicist so I sent him an e-mail. He was very nice and told me she would love to read it, so I sent it to him and he passed it onto her. Stephenie e-mailed me directly with her comments once she finished the book. She actually wrote more than what we used as the blurb, so I'm going to use the rest as a future blog post. She provided me with a photo for that. I'll paste the link here when I publish it. I have an envelope on my desk with a copy of the published book to send her as a thank-you; I just need to get out to the post office!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Oooops. I placed a comment on this book, on your other book. Sorry.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the write up, seems like an interesting plot (and I, sadly, am a reality TV junkie, but only 'cause there's nothing much else to watch!). Oh, I guess I could be writing.........


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

They have kind of taken over the airwaves.  I actually don't watch that many of them myself, which is why I made most of the story occur after the reality show part was over.  I wanted to make sure that both reality show fans and non-reality fans would enjoy a good mystery. I also thought it would be interesting to explore what life is like for reality contestants who return to their jobs and their communities after everyone has watched them on TV.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll check it out!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Ya... My wife and I arent watching these much anymore. Do you enjoy the reality programs, Stacy?


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Patrick! I usually watch sitcoms, Mark. My husband and I have watched Wife Swap a few times and have gotten a kick out of it, and I liked a skating with celebrities show several years ago (which reminds me, I asked him to TiVo the new skating show and we both forgot about it) but there aren't any reality programs that I watch on a regular basis.  I prefer escaping with fictional shows, especially comedies, but I do see how people can get hooked on a particular reality show.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Wife and I have separate TIVO systems. Prevents lots of arguments....


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Reality TV has taken over to the point where at times, I crave PLOT. 

I like your approach to this, Stacy. Being aware of how folk would feel upon heading home. That's the sort of thing I like to play with, myself...


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I_ also thought it would be interesting to explore what life is like for reality contestants who return to their jobs and their communities after everyone has watched them on TV._

Definitely, and something a lot of people would like to know. Did you have TMZ track them down??!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

A few years ago, I remember someone (who did not win Survivor, but was infamous) interviewed on Howard Stern. He said, "Man, the worse thing is to be famous, and also flat broke'


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I tracked them down, Jenny, by poking around reality show web sites for names and making lists of contestants who sounded like they might be a possible good fit, then I emailed the ones that seemed accessible - (ie having their own web sites with contact info). Several have web sites if they are using the reality show credentials to help them with their careers...i.e. I came across several Biggest Loser contestants that have their own fitness and personal training businesses.   I love that line, Mark - 'Man, the worse thing is to be famous, and also flat broke.' That's my character Cassidy's problem in a nutshell!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Man, Stacy, that was brave of you!


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Enjoyed the blog post with Skye and Cassidy! What a fun idea. And now I have TWO books added to my TBR list. This board is dangerous.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Yep, this board is very, very dangerous.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I see you've received comments from people who have been contestants on reality TV shows. Have you ever tried out for one yourself?


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I've never tried out for a reality show, but I did try out for T_he Price is Right_ - it was between me and the women next to me as the producer spent the post time with us. Alas, she jumped up and down, and I didn't have that much energy after waiting outside in the cold (the one cold summer day in LA) for 5 hours. She went on to win a car....I didn't really want to get picked anyway as I don't know the games on the show. I wanted my husband to get picked.

Also wanted to invite Kindle Boards members to the online launch party for _Sink or Swim_. CSN Stores is giving away a *$50 gift card* to be used at any of their 200+ online stores. They sell a huge variety of home goods and other products. And, nine author friends are giving away *6 print books and 27 ebooks* in a variety of genres including mystery, suspense, romance, and science fiction - 33 winners!

Deadline is Feb. 14 at 11:59 p.m. for the CSN giveaway and Feb. 13 at 11:59 p.m. for the book giveaway. Then you can click on the linky to access over 200 other book blogs giving away book-related prizes as part of the Follower Love Giveaway Hop. Stop by http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2011/02/05/csn-stores-gives-away-50-gift-card-to-celebrate-new-reality-show-mystery-novel/ for all the fun, and if you're a _Survivor_ fan, you can also read a post from three-time _Survivor_ player Stephenie LaGrossa about what she has in common with Cassidy from _Sink or Swim._


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to watch The Price Is Right. I could never fake that much excitement.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Me neither! I'm introverted as it is. This woman had a friend who'd made it on before, and her friend told her they were picking the people who acted very enthusiastic. I could act enthusiastic with my voice, but I couldn't bring myself to give the little jump up and down!


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm fascinated this has been read by actual contestants. Congrats on those stunning endorsements.
You have another, from my wife, she's begging for a Kindle, because of this book!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

That's nice of your wife!! I hope she enjoys it if she reads it. It's also available in trade paperback from Mainly Murder Press, a very nice edition. Kindle users get an extra bargain though, as I decided to reduce the price of* Sink or Swim *to 99 cents for one week, through Feb. 27!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Stacey, you should pitch your book to Survivor. That's kind of a "Sink or Swim" situation


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Lots of Sink or Swim news happening. The book is being featured today at Kindle Nation Daily at http://bit.ly/eFFurz . On Monday night, former Big Brother contestant Michelle Costa will be interviewing me about the book on her radio show. Fingers crossed that this all helps to get the word out!

Here are a few reviews that just came in this week:
"Love, love Cassidy! She is a very believable character. Juba has done a great job making this book seem like something that had actually happened. I never knew who the actually stalker was (which is a HUGE plus in my book). Cassidy also never made those irritating classic air-headed decisions that really annoy me. The book has a few twists and turns that keep it interesting and builds up to a great conclusion. I definitely recommend this book."
- Kelsey's Book Corner

"This novel really surprised me and had me flipping pages faster than ever to find out what was going to happen. It's a thriller, mystery and just a plain good read all rolled into one that kept me guessing throughout."
- Peeking Between the Pages

"If you enjoy a good mystery with great characters then Sink or Swim is the book for you. The reality show element is really in the background so if you hate reality shows don't let this put you off of an excellent book. If you love reality shows, this is a great book with the reality show in the background. Either way - it's a good book and will entertain you for several hours. I cannot find fault with this book at all, the writing is well-done, the characters interesting, and the mystery stimulating. An excellent book for a weekend or weeknight read!"
- My Reading Room


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I didn't know you were going to be interviewed by an actual reality TV star!  That's excellent news & I am sure will help with sales! Congrats on the success you've been having today with sales.  You've done a great job promoting this book, Stacy!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you, Maria! A lot of reviews have been coming in this week and I'm excited to know that people are enjoying it!


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm hearing great things about "Sink of Swim."


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, RJ! I've got a couple new links --

*Book Review Block Party* - 21 reviews of _Sink or Swim _and _Twenty-Five Years Ago Today_ in one week. People can tweet or share reviews and enter for a $10 Amazon Gift card, details on the post. http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2011/03/07/book-review-block-party-21-reviews-in-1-week-and-amazon-gift-card-giveaway/

I also just did a radio interview on The Rad Reality Show-Manic Monday with hosts Ron Rad and Big Brother fan favorite Michelle Costa. My interview was about 15 minutes into the show, and then Holly Hoffman of Survivor was interviewed after me. The archived show can be listened to at http://www.blogtalkradio.com/the-rad-reality-show/2011/03/08/the-rad-reality-show-manic-monday


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm blogging today at Fresh Fiction about how the popularity of reality TV shows inspired the writing of _Sink or Swim_. http://freshfiction.com/page.php?id=3241 If you haven't come across the Fresh Fiction blog yet, it's a great way to discover more authors.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, Sibel! Cassidy Novak is spilling some secrets today on the blog A Word Please - and the unusual thing, is all of her answers were required to revolve around the letter B! By the way, the _Sink or Swim_ spring sale is scheduled to last until May 30 and the book will be featured tonight on Daily Cheap Reads.

http://quietfurybooks.com/blog/2011/05/cassidynovak/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I am hosting *Reality Show Rundown Month* on my blog, as a tie-in to the reality show-themed _Sink or Swim_. Over the next couple of weeks, I'll be featuring interviews with 8 former contestants, including some winners, of shows such as Survivor, Shark Tank, Big Brother, Beauty & the Geek, Bachelor Pad, and Top Chef. Links to the first few posts, with Billy Garcia of Survivor: Cook Islands, Michelle Costa of Big Brother 10, and Betty Fraser of Top Chef Season 2, are here along with the full schedule of events: http://bit.ly/jFTRTN

The contestants discuss what was the best part about being on the show? The hardest part? Did being in the spotlight help the contestants to advance their career goals? Would they recommend the reality show experience? How do you handle being on TV after tragedy strikes in your real life? Whether you love reality shows or hate 'em, it's an interesting glimpse into what it's really like to be in the spotlight.

As part of the series, I'm also asking readers to help get the word out about _Sink or Swim _by doing a couple of the easy tasks on this checklist: http://bit.ly/l4z0Mg


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Author Sibel Hodge has just placed a wonderful review of_ Sink or Swim_ on her blog at http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/review-of-sink-or-swim-by-stacy-juba.

Several more interviews relating to reality show have also been posted to my blog as part of my Reality Show Rundown Month to promote _Sink or Swim_. The most recent interviews are with _Shark Tank_ entrepreneur Leslie Haywood recalling how tragedy unexpectedly impacted her life during her time on the show; with two of the guys from _Beauty & the Geek_; and a post on why reality shows are so popular, whether you love them or hate them. You can access clickable links for all the posts in the series to date at: http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2011/05/26/meet-your-favorite-tv-personalities-during-reality-show-rundown-month/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

*Sink or Swim *is the featured e-book of the day over at No Trees Harmed, a great place for authors to promote their books and readers to discover new titles for their to-read list. You can read an excerpt of the book here on the No Trees Harmed site: http://notreesharmed.com/?p=767


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Just wanted to share that my Sink or Swim sale is featured on The Frugal E-Reader Today! http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/12/27/sink-or-swim-stacy-juba-0-99/


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

My Sink or Swim 99 cent sale is featured on Pixel of Ink today - any help spreading the word via tweets and Facebook likes is much appreciated! http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-ebook-sink-or-swim-by-stacy-juba/


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations in advance on the up-coming Library Journal review. Excellent!

Many years ago I had an article published by the Library Journal.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you! That's great that you had an article published in LJ - that is quite an honor. 

I've decided to extend the free promo until Friday Feb. 10 as the book is #25 on the free list. Fingers crossed it gets into the Top 10!


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I rated Stacy Juba's novel, Sink or Swim, a 5 star read. Today and tomorrow it's free on Kindle. http://amzn.to/I42xzH


----------



## ashkir (Apr 6, 2012)

It has been a very, very, long time since I have read a mystery. Last time was when I read my Step Dad's childhood collection of The Hardy Boys! Thanks, grabbed it. ^_^


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I got my start reading Frank, Joe and Nancy! I hope you enjoy it! Today is the last time Sink or Swim will be free before it goes to other retailers. I'm pleased that it has had its best ever performance and is #11 in the Kindle store. Thanks to everyone for downloading it and helping it to gain some extra exposure.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Sink or Swim was featured as a Bargain Book yesterday on E-Reader News Today at http://ereadernewstoday.com/great-kindle-books-for-1-14-13/6724250/ and is also being featured by Indie Authors Anonymous as a Golden Review Book. http://indieauthoranonymous.com/2013/01/15/golden-review-book-sink-or-swim-by-stacy-juba/ Thanks to all the promotion this week, the book is now on three Top 100 lists including Women Sleuth and Romantic Suspense.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Just wanted to share a fantastic new review from Nancy Wood, who recommends _Sink or Swim_ as a summer read.
http://nancywood-books.com/6/post/2013/04/sink-or-swim-by-stacy-juba.html

Also I recently did a fun Book Chat about _Sink or Swim_ at Rachelle's Window, where I discussed my inspiration for the book and reader reaction. 
http://www.rachelleayala.com/2013/04/bookchat-sink-or-swim-by-stacy-juba.html


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Sink or Swim is featured today as a bargain read at Book Bub: http://www.bookbub.com/deals/2013/05/20/sink-or-swim-by-stacy-juba/#.UZotHpysut3

It's also a brand new audiobook for Audible, Whispersync to the Kindle edition. It is narrated by Funda Duval. http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_5?asin=B00CO9M4J0&qid=1367976480&sr=1-5

I've been doing some fun things to promote the book lately, including the Books4RealityTV campaign which is a list of TV themed books by other authors. http://stacyjuba.com/blog/2013/05/03/enjoy-books-and-realitytv-dont-miss-this-list-of-tv-themed-novels-books4realitytvfans/ Stop by to browse some fun reads and check out our interviews with real life reality show contestants!


----------

